# Catching Feral Pigeons Using Homemade Trap



## tigtoy (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi i'm new to this website but not completely new to pigeons, i have had a few pet pigeons in the past. Okay so here i go.

A few days ago while on a morning jog i discovered about 4 or 5 pigeons sitting on a parking lot and i spotted a sick bird among st the 5 birds. So i walk up to them and 4 of the pigeons fly away and the sick looking bird stays there and i go up to it and just pick it up with no efforts because he didn't move at all. So i bring the injured bird home and give him some water and some wild bird seed and about three hours later the bird dies. I noticed that the bird was very skinny and felt like a sac of bones and was still a baby if i can recall he might have been 3-4 months old. So the thing is that there is still that flock of pigeons there that live on a building near that parking lot and i see them sitting there occasionally. I want to trap and possibly keep or give away to the humane society as many of those birds as i can catch. They all look so skinny and it seems like there isn't alot of food for them because no one really cares about them. I went there with a bit of bread and some wild bird seed and threw it on the ground and instead of the pigeons it attracted the seagulls but i suspect that was because of the bread as i don't the seagulls would eat the bird seed. So i have constructed a trap from an old bird cage. Can you guys please have a look at the trap and tell me if i will have any success with this trap. Also i am planning on putting some bird seed and peas inside the cage and some right in front of the entrance of the cage. All suggestions will be appreciated. Thanks so much.


----------



## Rahmanshanur (Aug 12, 2012)

Very good Idea I hope you cach sume


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Call me stupid but I haven't figure out how he gets by those dowels or do they swing.


----------



## Rahmanshanur (Aug 12, 2012)

*Hi*

R u talking to me


----------



## Chicken farmer (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm not sure that would work maybe. So the bird pushes on the dowels, goes in then can't push back out??

What if you have the door way laying down with a string attached, so when the bird goes in you pull it shut?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If they are hungry, why not just bring them feed? The Humane Society wouldn't be interested in them.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Wild ferals would not go through the trap. Unless they are very very hungry.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Dima said:


> Wild ferals would not go through the trap. Unless they are very very hungry.


I agree.......


----------



## tigtoy (Aug 12, 2012)

Ross Howard said:


> Call me stupid but I haven't figure out how he gets by those dowels or do they swing.


Yes. the dowels swing individually.


----------



## tigtoy (Aug 12, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> I agree.......


Yeah you are right but lets hope they do. I'm guessing that they would be extremely hungry because the one i found was very skinny and also the ones sitting on the buildings look thin as well. But anyways, what do you think about the trap. Does it stand a chance.


----------



## tigtoy (Aug 12, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> If they are hungry, why not just bring them feed? The Humane Society wouldn't be interested in them.


I did bring them feed but there are a lot of wild seagulls just sitting by and right when i throw the seed the seagulls start marching over and cover the whole area. I'm not sure if the seagulls eat the seed just sit there but they sure keep the pigeons from coming close to the food.


----------



## tigtoy (Aug 12, 2012)

*Hi*



Rahmanshanur said:


> Very good Idea I hope you cach sume


Thanks i hope it works. I'll let you guys know what happens.


----------



## tigtoy (Aug 12, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> If they are hungry, why not just bring them feed? The Humane Society wouldn't be interested in them.


Why not? But yeah maybe you are right. I'll call them and ask


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

tigtoy said:


> *Why not?* But yeah maybe you are right. I'll call them and ask



Because they do not care about feral pigeons. That's why. 
When I have fed pigeons in areas where there are seagulls, First throw dry cat food down for the seagulls. They love it and it will keep them busy. Then throw down the bird seed close enough to where the seagulls are feeding, as that is the area where all the birds are now focusing their attention, but a little bit away so that the pigeons can come down to eat. The gulls will stay with the cat food. And no they won't bother with the seed.


----------

